# HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015 - nationaler Thread



## Dancop (21. Oktober 2015)

*HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015*
Forum de Luxx​


> *Allgemeine Informationen*
> Am 01.11. ist es wieder soweit und auf hwbot.org startet der HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015.
> Die Competition ist komplett unabhängig vom Team, es geht um einen Wettstreit zwischen kompletten Ländern. Jeder deutsche Bencher kann also teilnehmen!
> *Start:* 01.11.2015
> ...





> *Wichtige Links:*
> *Competition-Webseite:* HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015
> *Stage 1:* 3DMark06 Nvidia HWpts - Benchmark 3DMark 2006 incl. der HWBot Regeln
> *Stage 2: *Fire Strike IGP - Benchmark Fire Strike incl. der HWBot Regeln
> ...





> *Links zu anderen Foren:*
> Offizieller HWBot Thread zum Country Cup





> *Stage 1: 3DMark 2006 Hardwarepunkte*
> 
> 
> nur Karten von *NVidia *sind erlaubt
> ...





> *Stage 2: Fire Strike IGP*
> 
> 
> nur *integrierte Grafikkarten* sind zugelassen
> ...





> *Stage 3: Geekbench 3 Single Core:*
> 
> 
> wir brauchen 5 Ergebnisse mit *unterschiedlichen RAM Generationen*
> ...





> *Stage 4: XTU 1-8 Cores:*
> 
> 
> wir brauchen je ein Ergebnis mit *1-2-4-6-8 Cores* auf unterschiedlichen CPUs
> ...





> *Stage 5: GPUPI 32B:*
> 
> 
> keine weiteren Limitierungen
> ...





> Aus Sicht von Hardwareluxx werden Dancop und Ich die ganze Sache betreuen. Wir werden zu zweit den Thread pflegen und versuchen alles so gut wie möglich zu koordinieren.
> Ihr könnt uns am besten via PN erreichen, solltet Ihr Anregungen haben. Hinweise und Fragen aber einfach im Thread posten, so dass wir zu jeder Stage dann eine gute Übersicht haben, was gebraucht wird und was die besten Ergebnisse liefert!
> Sollte es in anderen Foren schon einen Country Cup Thread geben bzw. welche entstehen, verlinkt bitte auf diesen hier und gebt Bescheid, so dass ich auch die anderen Threads hier mit verlinken kann. Eine zentrale Anlaufstelle für sämtliche Fragen und Anregungen ist aber sicher nicht falsch.





> Viele Grüße und happy benching!
> Daniel/Dancop und Andi/BenchBros :wink:


----------



## Dancop (21. Oktober 2015)

Um alles zentral machen zu können, bitte ich euch, Teilnahmewünsche, und sonstige Beiträge hier zu posten:
[Sammelthread] HWBOT COUNTRY CUP 2015 - nationaler Thread


----------

